# Hurricane Victims, can we help??



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

Anyone interested in starting something for getting maybe some of our spoils of hunting down to those people??I could help in getting a transport i think. Any thoughts on this??


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

englishpointer said:


> Anyone interested in starting something for getting maybe some of our spoils of hunting down to those people??I could help in getting a transport i think. Any thoughts on this??


 Good Idea...I;m not sure it would fly but one way to get it there may be by contacting the red cross. Im sure they have the means at hand :beer:


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

So anyone have any suggestions on what and how to start this other then Red Cross. This should be a Dakota Outdoors. com Task , lets do what we can . I am interested to see what kinda response i get out of this before we start the ball rolling. Keep in mind if you put in here you are going to Commit to (X) then you must do it .


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

englishpointer..It can still be a Nokak thing, I just meant the transport. They would possibly know how to get it there free and where it is needed most. Transporting wild game,rules and regs ect.It might be a good place to just get advise.

Also there is a long season for this to happen, Those folks down in LA. are not gonna come away from this anytime soon. They are going to need help for a long time.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

I think the biggest need is going to be housing and transport of refugee's. Of course cash is always good so maybe we could talk Chris into doing something like a link or something on the storefront? In a couple of days after caos has died down we will learn more about what is needed as far as housing/food is concerned. I live in Minot and if refugees make it as far as Fargo / The Forks I'm willing travel to donate time unless they reach Minot I'll be here.

Perhaps a bounty for every early goose shot this season? Five bucks a goose? shoot 4 you put 20 bucks in the pot? maybe those of us that don't goose hunt could match it?

TC


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

Your best bang for the buck is the American Red Cross,
Disaster Relief Fund.

Maybe Chris can match donations dollar for dollar, like
many other American corporations!

Just a thought!


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

I would be more then happy to donate money , BUT with winter fast approaching i am concerned about my own at this point . with the unknown for costs of heating this season . so that is why i am suggesting things other then money.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm looking into it here guys, I will let you know.

Chris


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

Just talked to a Trucking company that is looking into what it would take to get a truck or two lined up and one would be refrigderated. 
Not a for sure thing but the ball is rolling.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

My Mom and her husband lost everything including both their jobs. They got out with a car and two suit cases so I guess they are better off than some other people. They are heading to Montana next week to live with my Aunt and hopefully find work.

I lost my house and everything in it. Luckily with working out of town I have another place to live and still have a job.

I was on the gulf coast on wednesday and am going back next wednesday. I can tell you first hand the destruction is sickening. I would encourage anyone to do whatever they can to help the hurricane victims.


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

It does not appear that food is that much of a priority, however if you could ship some nikes,guns or new vehicles maybe,as these seems to
be very much desired.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

scissorbill said:


> It does not appear that food is that much of a priority, however if you could ship some nikes,guns or new vehicles maybe,as these seems to
> be very much desired.


That was very inappropriate. This is a thread for disaster relief. If you want to vent about the looting take it up in another thread. What do you have to offer?

The wife and I put up our extra bedroom at www.Hurricanehousing.org. I know, I know, it is sponsored by those folks at MoveOn. But partisan politics shouldn't play a role in disaster relief

We are in the SE so hopefully it will help. I don't know if anyone will take us up on it and it is a bit scary to offer up your house to strangers. But we had to do something. We will probably put up some $$$ to some charities too.

RC


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

scissor bill your comment was uncalled for. I would suggest you delete it, please!

TC


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Hey,Robert & Tail kisser,,you politically correct no accounts,what I said is something you're probably not familiar with its called the TRUTH. I know people that are down there it is absolutley unbelievable totally unacceptable behavior,but oh dont say anything I might offend someone.You know it too so dont play this silly s--t. Asfar as what Ive done how bout paid taxes andf-----n taxes for 40+ years to support this abject total failure I for one am sick and damn tired of it and not afraid to say so.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Why not start your own thread if you want to discuss something other than disaster relief? It's easy, click the button, list a title and make your statement. There is never any need for name calling. We have a bunch of good people on this site, and most are polite. Hijacking a thread to vent your anger is considered inappropriate. Start your own, and let the debate begin from there! Burl


----------



## redfishman (Apr 3, 2004)

Being a resident of S. Louisiana, I have stayed in a couple of places with family/extended family over the last week. Needs are over whelming by any measure. Help is arriving from all over the Country in a large force. Coming down I-55 to I-10 west to Baton Rouge, today -Utility-clearing -service company convoys were moving South. We saw tags from Ontario-Minn-Mich-Penn- along with scores of others. It's truely humbling to see the American response with convoys -sporting American Flags-
If you picture Louisiana as a boot-I came from Washington Parish (The big toe)- earlier today helping family "cut" their way out from their very rural area.That particular region although not affected by the catastrophic flooding of New Orleans had severe wind damage. The storm still packing 140-mph+ winds at that point destroyed all utlility poles and lines. It will be months before service is restored at all.It took 3-days for my family could "cut" their way out from the homestead. There is no communication-no cell-electric-no services of any kind. There-- family - close knit neighbors- have been helping each other to survive. The Red Cross just set up a relief center Sat that had been cutoff to distribute much needed food/water since roads could not be cleared.

The Media and a few renegade mouth pieces have dealt this region a severe blow purporting many issues to further their own agenda. The geographics and simple logistics of 1.8 million people evacuating a storm are staggering in a 30-hr period.

It should be noted that disaster plans and this very scenerio was written by federal bureaucrats in the mid-1970's and "shelved" until the day of the Storm. So whose fault is all of this???? It is my belief that you ultimately have to be responsible for yourself and not rely on anyone else or gov't 100% for the safety and well being of yourself and family.

I thank all for their continuing prayers and the American "can-do" support  that is greatly needed and that has been pouring in.
M Harris Duplessis La


----------



## Dedeye (Sep 10, 2005)

Redfishman...My prayers go out to you and your family. You would probably know better than any of us up here what is needed. If you see this post, please let us know. Maybe we can fill a truck with stuff we have, whether it be food, water, propane, what ever.


----------



## vizslaguy (Jun 13, 2005)

Guys, there is an Org here in Norfolk, Ne. They have already sent over 20 truckloads of stuff to Katrina. Not as flashy as the Red Cross. I dont think they spend as much on "operating expenses". Here is a link, maybe check it out. I work for UPS and we have been getting box, after box of stuff for these guys from various chuches etc. They take clothes, as well as medical supplies(rubber gloves etc).as well as cash.

http://www.ogt.org/


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I have room for a couple of displaced hot stripper chicks from the French Quarter. :lol:


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Sorry but the hot stripper chicks from the Quarter are actually dudes.  

Last time we were down for Mardi Gras one of our buddies stopped out in front of Rick's and was getting chatted up by one of those chicks with sticks. We waited just down the street. He finally caught up to us and was telling us how hot she was and how nice her boobs were and how she wanted him bad. We all finally lost it and had to tell him. He about died....he is super homophobic and was ready to whoop the stripper's ***.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

You must have a phobia dude... definitely not all of them. They have a lot of real good looking skinny chicks down there... :lol:


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

So h ow di dwe go from Helping Real People to talking about strippers??I dont get the concetion???? :roll:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I guess a couple of blow up dolls would have been handy down there.... other than that real strippers are real people and most of them are probaly going to be Dr.'s someday. :lol:


----------

